# Ray Dalio's Bridgewater fund launching artificial intelligence division



## howardbandy (28 February 2015)

Greetings --

This morning, Bloomberg announced that Ray Dalio's 160 Billion Dollar Bridgewater Fund is beginning an artifical intelligence division. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/artificial-intelligence-team-at-bridgewater-2015-2

My latest book, "Quantitative Technical Analysis," might be helpful to those of you who are interested in learning about and preparing for this field.  It contains a step-by-step introduction to artificial intelligence / machine learning / pattern recognition, including ready-to-run ai-based trading systems.

http://www.amazon.com/Quantitative-...eywords=Bandy+Quantitative+Technical+Analysis

You can read several portions of the book at no cost using the "look inside" feature of Amazon, or at the book's page:
http://www.quantitativetechnicalanalysis.com/


Best regards,
Howard


----------

